# What is a simple or ordinary thing that you can't do well.



## pit 4 brains (Jan 6, 2023)

First off... This is not a "I can't lick my ....." topic. So let's get that said.

I cannot for the life of me cook regular white rice. I have tried all methods, proportions and it always turns out to be a glob of inedible goo.
I don't paint well either. I'll build whatever you want honey, but this guy doesn't paint. 
Except one painting I did with my daughter.. She's a Bob Ross fantoo and one hell of an artist.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 6, 2023)

I'll play along.  I can't for the life of me get my hair to look like Bob Ross's.  Trust me, I've tried!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 6, 2023)

I can't sing...but I have fun trying!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 6, 2023)

I cannot ever park my car straight no matter how hard I try. 

I’m 60 and still don’t know my times tables. 

I can’t smoke a brisket. 

I cannot hide my Minnesota accent from Californians, although I’ve lived here 30 years, when I say the word “about.”


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 6, 2023)

Hello, my name is Eric, and I cannot draw a decent stick figure, not for the life of me I can’t.

That picture your daughter drew is gorgeous. What a talent. I wish I could draw or paint, but just not for me. My youngest son though is pretty good at it so it’s in the wood pile.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 6, 2023)

indaswamp said:


> I can't sing...but I have fun trying!


No way you're as bad of a singer than I am.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 6, 2023)

Funny thread! I cannot fold any clothes or towels straight or neatly. It drives my OCD wife nuts, for years she thought I did it on purpose to get out of helping. But, I kept explaining to her that even when I was enlisted, before inspections, I would spit shine other people’s boots in trade for folding my shirts, skivvies, and towels. No matter how hard I try, or how long I take, I can never fold things nicely.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Saturday at 12:19 AM)

bauchjw said:


> I cannot fold any clothes or towels straight or neatly


So fitted sheets are out of the question, too?


----------



## mosparky (Saturday at 1:23 AM)

According to the She-Beast I can't load the dishwasher, in fact I've banned from any and all attempts. I am however allowed to unload it.
Matter of fact I don't seem to be able to do much of anything right. LOL
Of course if things get backed up, I will jump in and do it my way. Any complains will be met with a question as to why I have to. So far she appreciates the help, but only if she is too busy and if it gets ahead of her.


----------



## Steve H (Saturday at 3:56 AM)

I'm a hell of a singer. After half dozen shots of tequila. Just ask my wife! You'll have to ask her in a loud voice though. Those noise canceling headphones work rather well.....


----------



## mr_whipple (Saturday at 5:01 AM)

I had to think about this as I quit trying to do things that obviously were never going to be accomplished.  One is pancakes. No matter what it's either the texture or taste. I go out to eat or have anyone else make them and they're good.  The other is any type red pasta sauce or what I've always called spaghetti sauce. I have never made a batch I cared for with the exception of vodka sauce once or twice.  Also, put me in the fitted sheet camp. I've watched videos of how to do it.... nope. Not happenin!


----------



## MJB05615 (Saturday at 6:05 AM)

bauchjw said:


> Funny thread! I cannot fold any clothes or towels straight or neatly. It drives my OCD wife nuts, for years she thought I did it on purpose to get out of helping. But, I kept explaining to her that even when I was enlisted, before inspections, I would spit shine other people’s boots in trade for folding my shirts, skivvies, and towels. No matter how hard I try, or how long I take, I can never fold things nicely.


That is hilarious, I'm in the same boat.  My Wife can even fold fitted sheets to perfection.  I'm banned from any and all folding, not for a lack of trying.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Saturday at 6:10 AM)

Plumbing! I hate plumbing repairs. I can never get it to NOT LEAK the first time, always have to do it over...multiple times sometimes...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Saturday at 6:37 AM)

Write or eat right handed...  Sure would be in trouble if something were to happen to my left hand ...


----------



## tbern (Saturday at 7:27 AM)

I can't spell!!  Worlds worst speller!  It's so bad that lots of times Google can't even figure out what word I am typing in....


----------



## kuroki (Saturday at 7:29 AM)

I can't draw or paint to save my life. I can do blueprints if I really take my time, but nothing artistic....

I always thought I was great at singing, but everyone else around me disagrees for some reason. I always thought Scotch made it better too....


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Saturday at 7:31 AM)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Write or eat right handed...  Sure would be in trouble if something were to happen to my left hand ...


I hear ya brother.   From a fellow southpaw.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Saturday at 7:50 AM)

tbern said:


> I can't spell!!  Worlds worst speller!  It's so bad that lots of times Google can't even figure out what word I am typing in....


I don't spell well, either. I rely on autocorrect or spellcheck to keep me straight, but I can easily spot misspelled words. They're the ones with the squiggly red line underneath them...


----------



## bauchjw (Saturday at 8:07 AM)

tbern said:


> I can't spell!!  Worlds worst speller!  It's so bad that lots of times Google can't even figure out what word I am typing in....





GonnaSmoke said:


> I don't spell well, either. I rely on autocorrect or spellcheck to keep me straight, but I can easily spot misspelled words. They're the ones with the squiggly red line underneath them...


I’m with you, there are certain words that I never get right. I’ve come to rely on that red squiggly line so much that if I’m writing in my notebook or on a whiteboard and I get to those words I stop and wait for a red squiggly line to appear on my paper


----------



## kuroki (Saturday at 8:24 AM)

Oh yeah spelling.... That makes 4 of us..


----------



## tx smoker (Saturday at 8:31 AM)

Typing....rebuild a transmission...make a real Hollandaise sauce...just to name a few

Robert


----------



## bauchjw (Saturday at 8:34 AM)

tx smoker said:


> Typing....rebuild a transmission...make a real Hollandaise sauce...just to name a few
> 
> Robert


Man Robert, if you think rebuilding a transmission and making a hollandaise simple tasks…salute!


----------



## tx smoker (Saturday at 8:42 AM)

bauchjw said:


> Man Robert, if you think rebuilding a transmission and making a hollandaise simple tasks…salute!


People less resourceful than us are able to do it so I should be able to...at least in theory    If A=B and B=C, then A=C...or so the story goes.

Robert


----------



## kuroki (Saturday at 8:47 AM)

Transmissions aren't bad actually.... I do the occasional powershift out of earthmoving equipment here, and I've done LOTS of machine tool gearboxes over the years 

I find hydraulic pumps a lot more tedious to work on


----------



## JLeonard (Saturday at 8:56 AM)

Yeah bout all I do well is work hard and pay bills. I got passed over I the talent department.

Jim


----------



## normanaj (Saturday at 9:00 AM)

pit 4 brains said:


> I don't paint well either. I'll build whatever you want honey, but this guy doesn't paint.


Just the opposite for me.

If you build it I will paint it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Saturday at 9:00 AM)

Love the topic!
Your daughter's painting was amazing by the way! 
Caulking! Hate it! Used to have to do it when I was a plumber...thankfully I don't have to anymore! 
In response to some of the others...I can draw one heck of a stick person...and be proud of it! Love using my phone, it usually gives me the right spelling and automatically capitalizes the next sentence! My punctuation might suck lol! 
I do believe this should be moved to the jokes section...I've laughed as hard here as some of Ray's jokes! And still laughing 

 bauchjw
  have a mental pic of you trying to fold clothes!   

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Saturday at 9:03 AM)

tx smoker said:


> rebuild a transmission.





kuroki said:


> Transmissions aren't bad actually.


727 Torqueflite
C-6 
C-4 
FMX 
Days gone buy . Now days I'd have to pass . 
Funny how much the gear drive on a LEM 5lb. stuffer resembles a 9" Ford rear end . 

Something I'm not good at ? 
Walking through a crowd .


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Saturday at 9:38 AM)

Walk and chew gum


----------



## negolien (Saturday at 9:43 AM)

I suck at veggies .. really lol really bad


----------



## Steve H (Saturday at 10:00 AM)

It's pretty obvious what I can't do well........lol


----------



## WaterRat (Saturday at 10:13 AM)

I’m pretty lousy at making rice too. I Follow the directions but it always takes more time and water than the recipe requires. Edible but just not right… Hollandaise? No prob, but not rice…


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Saturday at 12:11 PM)

Steve H said:


> It's pretty obvious what I can't do well........lol



Saying NO ??


----------



## Steve H (Saturday at 12:18 PM)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Saying NO ??


Yahtzee!!!!!!lol. Saying no to buying stuff! I'm deplorable!


----------



## Buckeyedude (Saturday at 12:37 PM)

One thing i dont do well..........hell, i cant think of one thing i dont suck at!


----------



## chopsaw (Saturday at 12:40 PM)

WaterRat said:


> I’m pretty lousy at making rice too.


I was until I made 

 chilerelleno
 Mexican rice . Look at his method .


----------



## Sven Svensson (Saturday at 12:41 PM)

No kidding, one year I made a New Year resolution to remember how to spell “restaurant.” This year I’ve decided to work on “diarrhea.” Not sure if there’s a connection between the two. I can’t even get close enough for spellcheck to save me.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Saturday at 12:58 PM)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Write or eat right handed...  Sure would be in trouble if something were to happen to my left hand ...



I’m the opposite, I swear my left arm and hand are attached to my body simply to balance it out!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Saturday at 1:03 PM)

Add me to the "can't spell to save my life" group.
Also can't let out a loud whistle.
As for rice, 2 to 1 ratio water to rice. A big slice of butter and some salt. Bring to a boil, add rice, and stir so each grain gets buttered.  Turn off heat and put the lid on the pot.  When it quits boiling, stir again and put the lid on.  Wait 15 to 20 mins (depending on how soft you want the rice to be).  Eat.
Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Saturday at 1:04 PM)

Beautiful pic by your daughter!  

Of the many, many things I suck at… here’s a sneak peek!  

I CANNOT bake, I’ve tried and tried! 

Also, cannot post a thread with pics like some of you all do!  I try, but my pics never turn out like some of yours!


----------



## Colin1230 (Saturday at 1:14 PM)

Not necessarily simple or ordinary but I suck at guitar playing. Been playing for four years now and I have more guitars than talent. I just haven't got the rhythm but I do enjoy it.
I'll think of more things I can't do.


----------



## noboundaries (Saturday at 1:32 PM)

I...can't...dance. Period. I can play musical instruments, keep a beat, etc, but when it comes to moving to the music...nope. I can march, but I can't dance.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Saturday at 1:36 PM)

Add me to the can't Whistle and can't Dance list....


----------



## Brokenhandle (Saturday at 1:40 PM)

noboundaries said:


> I...can't...dance. Period. I can play musical instruments, keep a beat, etc, but when it comes to moving to the music...nope. I can march, but I can't dance.


I can't dance sober! Maybe still not dancing but at that point...don't care!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Saturday at 1:43 PM)

noboundaries said:


> I...can't...dance. Period. I can play musical instruments, keep a beat, etc, but when it comes to moving to the music...nope. I can march, but I can't dance.


This falls into the "drink more tequila" category. Just saying.


----------



## normanaj (Saturday at 1:50 PM)

Had to add a second one:

Can't snap my fingers..........well that's not exactly true,I did snap A finger once and it did make a noise!


----------



## mneeley490 (Saturday at 4:27 PM)

The answer to "What I can't do" could take hours. But if I wanted to know my top 10, I'd just ask my wife.

Off the top of my head,
Whistle through my fingers
Decently smoke salmon
Find something watchable on a TV with over 300 channels
Find a shopping cart with *FOUR *good wheels
Work up on my roof anymore (Just found that out recently)
Keep my mouth shut when someone deserves a truthful answer


----------



## pit 4 brains (Saturday at 4:58 PM)

Colin1230 said:


> Not necessarily simple or ordinary but I suck at guitar playing. Been playing for four years now and I have more guitars than talent. I just haven't got the rhythm but I do enjoy it.
> I'll think of more things I can't do.


Keep after it.. I could never play a kazoo. My oldest son can play acoustic, electric, bass, euphonium, tuba or anything else he picks up. Daughter is an artist, youngest is a gymnast. I think I'm gonna order up some DNA tests.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Saturday at 5:01 PM)

GaryHibbert said:


> Add me to the "can't spell to save my life" group.
> Also can't let out a loud whistle.
> As for rice, 2 to 1 ratio water to rice. A big slice of butter and some salt. Bring to a boil, add rice, and stir so each grain gets buttered.  Turn off heat and put the lid on the pot.  When it quits boiling, stir again and put the lid on.  Wait 15 to 20 mins (depending on how soft you want the rice to be).  Eat.
> Gary


Nope.. That just sticks to the bottom of the pot ...


----------



## fltsfshr (Saturday at 5:47 PM)

I can't spell restraunt resturant resturant. restruaunt.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Saturday at 5:51 PM)

fltsfshr said:


> I can't spell restraunt resturant resturant. restruaunt.


That word lyes in a fonetic vacume..


----------



## Sven Svensson (Saturday at 5:56 PM)

mneeley490 said:


> Find a shopping cart with *FOUR *good wheels


I also have this curse every… freaking… time.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Saturday at 6:29 PM)

What is a simple or ordinary thing that you can't do well.​Apparently, I don't punctuate well either..   ?


----------



## Fueling Around (Saturday at 6:32 PM)

I am not an artist.  I almost failed art class in HS (that was back before teachers had to accept that some have no talent or skill or motivation whatsoever.  I lack the first two so the third came naturally.

Golf.  I've tried and tried.  


Rinse the rice 10x in warm water until you wash out the dust leftover from the dehulling process.



JckDanls 07 said:


> Write or eat right handed...  Sure would be in trouble if something were to happen to my left hand ...





6GRILLZNTN said:


> I hear ya brother.   From a fellow southpaw.


Fellow lefty or those of us in our right mind!
Learned to do a lot of things with my right hand including eat, dial a telephone, turn a wrench or screwdriver, and computer mouse.

Learned to write with my right hand after breaking my left hand.  Took about 3 days for my writing to be legible, but after 8 weeks it was pretty good.  Sadly let that skill lapse.
Something I cannot do comfortably do without the left is wipe.  It just ain't natural!



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I’m the opposite, I swear my left arm and hand are attached to my body simply to balance it out!


Wife says the same thing, but somehow, she is an excellent piano player.


----------



## indaswamp (Saturday at 6:39 PM)

"Keep my left hand clean when I write."  -said all lefties everywhere


----------



## pit 4 brains (Saturday at 6:40 PM)

Fueling Around said:


> Golf. I've tried and tried.


Amen.
I was taught how to swing a bat in a professional baseball school when I was in Jr high. Never made anything of it outside of asst coaching little league. I can knock a filbert nut a 1/4 mile but the golf ball is just out of my strike zone.


----------



## indaswamp (Saturday at 6:43 PM)

^^^^Robin Williams Golf Skit....youtube that and laugh your butt off if you have never seen it.


----------



## kuroki (Saturday at 6:49 PM)

indaswamp said:


> "Keep my left hand clean when I write."  -said all lefties everywhere
> View attachment 653766


This gave me a good laugh. I always thought it was weird how leftie customers hold their hand when writing cheques. Took me a while to figure that out....


----------



## Fueling Around (Saturday at 7:16 PM)

indaswamp said:


> "Keep my left hand clean when I write."  -said all lefties everywhere


I don't have the left-hand hook thanks to a left-handed mother that fought the grade sckool teachers to look in a mirror and see a right-handed tips it left and a left-handed tips it right. I tried and lost with my left-handed son, as the teacher was a F... C.. and refused to believe she could be possibly wrong in anything.  Mom was stay at home and stay in their face.  I had to work.
Father also left-handed but got taught (by the ruler method) to write with the right hand.


indaswamp said:


> ^^^^Robin Williams Golf Skit....youtube that and laugh your butt off if you have never seen it.


I still LMAO when I see that.  RIP Robin Williams one of the finest comedians ever!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Saturday at 7:28 PM)

indaswamp said:


> "Keep my left hand clean when I write."  -said all lefties everywhere
> View attachment 653766


I tried calligraphy when I was a southpaw kid.  Lasted about 10 minutes.  That ink doesn't like to scrub off.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Saturday at 7:47 PM)

indaswamp said:


> ^^^^Robin Williams Golf Skit....youtube that and laugh your butt off if you have never seen it.


He nailed it.. LOL


----------



## noboundaries (Saturday at 7:49 PM)

kuroki said:


> This gave me a good laugh. I always thought it was weird how leftie customers hold their hand when writing cheques. Took me a while to figure that out....





Fueling Around said:


> Father also left-handed but got taught (by the ruler method) to write with the right hand.


Third grade teacher used a half-meter stick. She told me my left hand was evil. I came home one day with a black n' blue left hand and was about to get a whippin' for fighting when I confessed what happened. My 4'11" Italian mom dragged me back to school and confronted the teacher and principle. After that, no problem. Still writing and poking my phone's keyboard with  my evil hand. 

I play sports right-handed, though. Another story. Can't throw left-handed at all.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Saturday at 7:52 PM)

It takes a lot more brains to be a lefty ...  Anybody can be a righty .. 



Fueling Around said:


> Something I cannot do comfortably without the left is wipe. It just ain't natural!




here here ...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Saturday at 7:55 PM)

noboundaries said:


> I play sports right-handed, though. Another story. Can't throw left-handed at all.



Same here ... golf..  bowl...  bat...  throw ...


----------



## pit 4 brains (Saturday at 8:00 PM)

JckDanls 07 said:


> It takes a lot more brains to be a lefty ...


Actually it's just more concentration on simple tasks. lol
My dad was a south paw that went to a Catholic school in Cicero Ill. He told me stories of his left hand being hit and actually tied up to make him right handed. It didn't work. He was a hell of a carpenter and our handwriting are really identical even though I'm a righty.


----------



## Buckeyedude (Saturday at 8:35 PM)

Sorry, I had to...


----------



## pit 4 brains (Saturday at 8:40 PM)

Fueling Around said:


> Something I cannot do comfortably do without the left is wipe. It just ain't natural!


Forwards or backwards..?


----------



## noboundaries (Saturday at 8:44 PM)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Same here ... golf..  bowl...  bat...  throw ...


Yep, to all, except I shoot left handed.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Saturday at 11:14 PM)

Good news! I can at least drink with both hands! But you all can ask my wife...yes, the southpaw, in her right mind...she corrupted me years ago...not my fault she can't fix me now!   

Ryan


----------



## pit 4 brains (Saturday at 11:49 PM)

Brokenhandle said:


> Good news! I can at least drink with both hands!


I tried to perfect that with one mouth, two hands and it didn't work out so well. 
LOL


----------



## indaswamp (Sunday at 12:07 AM)

Brokenhandle said:


> I can at least drink with both hands!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sunday at 7:59 AM)

indaswamp said:


> View attachment 653805


I want one!

Ryan


----------



## SherryT (Sunday at 8:03 AM)

Steve H said:


> It's pretty obvious what I can't do well........lol



But you EXCEL at enabling, Steve...so there's that!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sunday at 8:15 AM)

SherryT said:


> But you EXCEL at enabling, Steve...so there's that!


He has several collections...better hope he doesn't enable you into an RV!

Ryan


----------



## SherryT (Sunday at 8:26 AM)

Brokenhandle said:


> He has several collections...better hope he doesn't enable you into an RV!
> 
> Ryan



LOL! I'm getting to a point where, when I see his posts, I think "Oh boy...am I about to see something ELSE I simply cannot go on living without???"

(just kidding, Steve!)


----------



## Steve H (Sunday at 8:37 AM)

SherryT said:


> LOL! I'm getting to a point where, when I see his posts, I think "Oh boy...am I about to see something ELSE I simply cannot go on living without???"
> 
> (just kidding, Steve!)


Hey! I resemble that statement!!


----------



## SherryT (Sunday at 8:41 AM)

Let's see...

Make a good, solid bar chord...there's always at least ONE string that doesn't quite depress, because this thumb







does not lend itself well to making bar chords...can't keep it on the center-back of the neck to SAVE MY LIFE (cramps up when I try), so the neck rests in the crook at the base of my thumb.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sunday at 8:41 AM)

bauchjw said:


> Funny thread! I cannot fold any clothes or towels straight or neatly. It drives my OCD wife nuts, for years she thought I did it on purpose to get out of helping. But, I kept explaining to her that even when I was enlisted, before inspections, I would spit shine other people’s boots in trade for folding my shirts, skivvies, and towels. No matter how hard I try, or how long I take, I can never fold things nicely.



My weakness was "Spitshining Boots".
So every place we went, after Vietnam, I took Mrs Bear along.
She kept my boots & uniforms looking Perfect & Strack. She kept me "Super Numerary" 17 times in a row. Each of those came with a 3 day pass, and we were in Hawaii.


Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Sunday at 8:42 AM)

SherryT said:


> (just kidding, Steve!)


No you're not. We all know him   

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Sunday at 8:44 AM)

tx smoker said:


> No you're not. We all know him
> 
> Robert


I'm a legend in my own mind!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sunday at 9:06 AM)

Steve H said:


> I'm a legend in my own mind!


I could have swore there was an enabler forum 101 around here somewhere!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Sunday at 9:12 AM)

Brokenhandle said:


> I could have swore there was an enabler forum 101 around here somewhere!
> 
> Ryan


I think there is Ryan!


----------



## indaswamp (Monday at 10:26 AM)

For those with spelling issues....(me included, yes I can read it)


----------



## tx smoker (Monday at 10:49 AM)

indaswamp said:


> For those with spelling issues....(me included, yes I can read it)


No problem at all reading it. Took a course years ago in speed reading and this is basically the same concept.

Robert


----------



## tbern (Monday at 10:55 AM)

yep, can read it with no problems, but I already knew that I had a strange mind even before reading it.....


----------



## bill ace 350 (Monday at 12:05 PM)

Play 5-string banjo.

I have 3 of them.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Monday at 12:10 PM)

bill ace 350 said:


> Play 5-string banjo.
> 
> I have 3 of them.


I'm in that club by default. I cant play anything.
Do you want to sell one of those banjos? My son wants one. Ironically they are hard to find here in the south.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Monday at 12:11 PM)

Drawing. If we held a contest for the worst drawing, I’d win lol.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Monday at 12:19 PM)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Drawing. If we held a contest for the worst drawing, I’d win lol.


stick figures, perspective, human / animal faces? You should be able to draw a line somewhere..


----------



## TNJAKE (Monday at 12:26 PM)

bill ace 350 said:


> Play 5-string banjo.
> 
> I have 3 of them.


I have 2 and in the same boat as you. Tried both claw hammer and Scruggs style and nope lol. One daughter though self taught herself banjo, guitar and piano. Wife plays mandolin. I don't have much talent for most things it seems


----------



## fxsales1959 (Monday at 12:28 PM)

pit 4 brains said:


> First off... This is not a "I can't lick my ....." topic. So let's get that said.
> 
> I cannot for the life of me cook regular white rice. I have tried all methods, proportions and it always turns out to be a glob of inedible goo.
> I don't paint well either. I'll build whatever you want honey, but this guy doesn't paint.
> ...


I suck at trussing a chicken or similar


----------



## fxsales1959 (Monday at 12:31 PM)

pit 4 brains said:


> First off... This is not a "I can't lick my ....." topic. So let's get that said.
> 
> I cannot for the life of me cook regular white rice. I have tried all methods, proportions and it always turns out to be a glob of inedible goo.
> I don't paint well either. I'll build whatever you want honey, but this guy doesn't paint.
> ...


Typing accurately. since my stroke my left side is extremely uncooperative. A simple 4-5 line post can take a long time with spelling and punctuation fixes. Thus I skip many replies.


----------



## noboundaries (Monday at 12:34 PM)

As far as cooking, once upon a time I would have said baking. Well, that's changed, all because Roller posted an Amish bread recipe years ago. 

Now? BBQ sauce. I've tried dozens of recipes and cannot duplicate the texture or find the flavors that beat store-bought. I've given up and doctor SBR's to my liking.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Monday at 12:55 PM)

fxsales1959 said:


> I suck at trussing a chicken or similar


Zip ties and net socks will help you out. Glad you are still around after your stroke. Every day after my heart attack has been a reminder of how fragile we are and how to appreciate the simple things in life.


----------



## tx smoker (Monday at 1:08 PM)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Drawing. If we held a contest for the worst drawing, I’d win lol.


You might win but I guarantee I'd come in a very close second   

Robert


----------



## Brokenhandle (Monday at 3:21 PM)

tx smoker said:


> You might win but I guarantee I'd come in a very close second
> 
> Robert


Well then I'm gonna draw a stick dog...yes, that's what it is! He's gonna chew up your stick figures so I win...Yay Me!   

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Monday at 3:55 PM)

Brokenhandle said:


> Well then I'm gonna draw a stick dog


Dude, I can't even draw a stick so you're WAY more advanced in your artistic abilities than I am.

Robert


----------



## bill ace 350 (Monday at 4:07 PM)

pit 4 brains said:


> I'm in that club by default. I cant play anything.
> Do you want to sell one of those banjos? My son wants one. Ironically they are hard to find here in the south.


sorry... they are all gifts.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Monday at 4:28 PM)

pit 4 brains said:


> Nope.. That just sticks to the bottom of the pot ...


That's really odd.  When we cook rice like that, nothing sticks to the pot at all.
May I humbly suggest you switch to macaroni.     
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Monday at 4:37 PM)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Write or eat right handed...  Sure would be in trouble if something were to happen to my left hand ...


Ever since I lost my index finger, I have trouble holding cutlery and eating with my right hand.  It's about 70:30 odds whether or not the food actually makes it to my mouth.  My left hand has never really been used for much and when I use it to eat, I find myself having to spin the plate around so the food lines up with the fork.  
Gary


----------



## xray (Monday at 4:51 PM)

I can’t flip an egg without the likelihood of it breaking, especially in a pan. I need a big ass griddle with a lot of elbow room.

Can’t snap my fingers worth a damn either.


----------



## Hijack73 (Monday at 4:57 PM)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Plumbing! I hate plumbing repairs. I can never get it to NOT LEAK the first time, always have to do it over...multiple times sometimes...


This ^
I installed a new garbage disposal Saturday night.  It's not even really plumbing.  A clamp holds the dishwasher drain hose on and a little no-glue connection is where the drain comes out of the disposal.  I wired it up and started it up - no problem.  No leak even.  I made it a point to tell my lady that it was probably the first ever plumbing job I'd ever done that didn't leak.  

About an hour later I start the dishwasher.  We settle in to watch a movie together and she falls asleep maybe 15 minutes into it.  I watch maybe half of the movie and go check for leaks.

No leaks.  The dishwasher is also not draining.  I check google, it say's there is a little plug that has to be knocked out of the disposal and that I forgot to knock said plug out.  

Google is correct.  I unscrew the clamp and I'm over here whamming on a screwdriver with a pair of pliers because I'm too fat and lazy to go get a hammer.  Had I got up and gotten the hammer I MIGHT have averted catastrophe.  

Probably not - but just maybe.....

After about 15 whams with the pliers, I hear my dishwasher pump start just a split second before 140ish degree water starts blowing out of the drain hose.

My dishwasher emptied roughly 2 gallons of damn hot and dirty water in approximately 15 seconds.  It deflected off of me and ended up under the counter and all over the floor.

About 3 taps later - the plug gives and I get the hose connected back up about 15 seconds later. 

The hammer was 10 seconds farther away than the pliers.  I might have beat the pump had I spent the extra 20 seconds and only had to wham it once or twice.

PSA - if you ever install a new garbage disposal and you forget to tap out that plug - kill the power to the dishwasher when you go to correct your boo-boo.  It will absolutely jack up your day.


I also cannot cut a straight line with a skilsaw.  

Use parboiled white rice.  It's white rice for people who cannot cook  white rice. Basmati is also pretty easy, as is jasmine.


----------



## tx smoker (Monday at 5:21 PM)

Hijack73 said:


> I check google, it say's there is a little plug that has to be knocked out of the disposal and that I forgot to knock said plug out.


You have no idea how often this happens to people    Don't feel slighted. On the bright side, it's an oversight you'll only make once.

Robert


----------



## pit 4 brains (Monday at 9:59 PM)

GaryHibbert said:


> That's really odd.  When we cook rice like that, nothing sticks to the pot at all.
> May I humbly suggest you switch to macaroni.
> Gary


I have switched.. Now I only use short grain Carolina gold or arborio rice for my dishes. It suits me fine because I like my rice risotto style. Even my new found jambalaya creation is done like risotto and it comes out great!


Hijack73 said:


> No leaks. The dishwasher is also not draining. I check google, it say's there is a little plug that has to be knocked out of the disposal and that I forgot to knock said plug out.


Another think to consider is making a loop in that drain hose between the DW and the disposal. It should be just higher than the disposal inlet at its highest point. This will help keep your disposal from draining into the dishwasher and also create a poor mans p trap in between the two.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Monday at 10:00 PM)

Hijack73 said:


> I also cannot cut a straight line with a skilsaw.


That is one of my gifts from my creator there..


----------



## Brokenhandle (Monday at 11:09 PM)

pit 4 brains said:


> I have switched.. Now I only use short grain Carolina gold or arborio rice for my dishes. It suits me fine because I like my rice risotto style. Even my new found jambalaya creation is done like risotto and it comes out great!
> 
> Another think to consider is making a loop in that drain hose between the DW and the disposal. It should be just higher than the disposal inlet at its highest point. This will help keep your disposal from draining into the dishwasher and also create a poor mans p trap in between the two.


One other thing...as a former plumber...don't start projects in the evenings,  especially on weekends.  Things will always go bad if you do! And never ever think...I'll just do this quick, it shouldn't take long!

Ryan


----------



## pit 4 brains (Monday at 11:12 PM)

Brokenhandle said:


> One other thing...as a former plumber...don't start projects in the evenings,  especially on weekends.  Things will always go bad if you do! And never ever think...I'll just do this quick, it shouldn't take long!
> 
> Ryan


... and before you touch that quarter turn valve in a bathroom on the second floor, make sure the water supply is off or your kids know where it's at. Ask my scarred right hand about that lesson.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Monday at 11:17 PM)

pit 4 brains said:


> ... and before you touch that quarter turn valve in a bathroom on the second floor, make sure the water supply is off or your kids know where it's at. Ask my scarred right hand about that lesson.


Also, don't trust your boss who is a plumber when you tell him you can do the electrical work in his bathroom remodel...is the power off? Yes! BS! After the second tingle he found the right breaker!

Ryan


----------



## bill ace 350 (Tuesday at 5:06 AM)

TNJAKE said:


> I have 2 and in the same boat as you. Tried both claw hammer and Scruggs style and nope lol. One daughter though self taught herself banjo, guitar and piano. Wife plays mandolin. I don't have much talent for most things it seems


I can pick out a few tunes Scruggs style.... Clawhammer is beyond me...


----------



## yankee2bbq (Tuesday at 7:01 AM)

I can not do trim work. I’ve tried and tried. 

Something I would like to learn to do is rebuild my 727 transmission in my Scout. Maybe 

 chopsaw
 can help give me a few pointers? If its like trim work forget it.


----------



## jcam222 (Tuesday at 7:56 AM)

Late to the party on this one but cooking related it’s boil and peel eggs. I have tried all the suggestions and NONE work for me. Salt, cold water, timing, cold eggs , room temp eggs, Instant Pot etc. I still destroy them when peeling. I haven’t tried baking soda yet but dilly expect the same results lol.


----------



## chopsaw (Tuesday at 8:26 AM)

yankee2bbq said:


> I can not do trim work. I’ve tried and tried.
> 
> Something I would like to learn to do is rebuild my 727 transmission in my Scout. Maybe
> 
> ...


I can help you with both . Trim work is cleaner . 
Been a long time since I had a transmission apart , but the biggest thing is keeping it clean when it goes back together . 
I used to get a kick out of some of the International stuff . 4 cyl . V8 block with one bank gutted and blocked off . Lol .


----------



## WaterRat (Tuesday at 1:27 PM)

chopsaw said:


> I was until I made @chilerelleno Mexican rice . Look at his method .


I’ll take a look


----------



## jcam222 (Tuesday at 2:53 PM)

tx smoker said:


> Typing....rebuild a transmission...make a real Hollandaise sauce...just to name a few
> 
> Robert


No chance I could rebuild a transmission. Hollandaise however , I solely use the blender method and it’s almost foolproof


----------



## OldSmoke (Tuesday at 3:01 PM)

Singing. Not even in the truck with the windows up.


----------



## uncle eddie (Tuesday at 3:39 PM)

jcam222 said:


> Late to the party on this one but cooking related it’s boil and peel eggs. I have tried all the suggestions and NONE work for me. Salt, cold water, timing, cold eggs , room temp eggs, Instant Pot etc. I still destroy them when peeling. I haven’t tried baking soda yet but dilly expect the same results lol.




 jcam222
 - had the same problem my whole life with impossible to peel HB eggs.  About 6 months ago I discovered something that really, REALLY works:

Doesn't matter if new eggs or old eggs...
Put them in pot, add cold water, bring to boil and hold for about 11-13 minutes
dump hot water - immediately add cold tap water and lots and lots of ice.  
Add more ice.  Stir occasionally.  
Leave the eggs in the ice bath until they are cool - about 10 minutes minimum
commence easy peel 
You're welcome


----------



## uncle eddie (Tuesday at 3:43 PM)

I couldn't think of anything I was not good at so I asked the wife...

I can't fold towels
I don't know how to rearrange her 32 decorative pillows, complete with light judo chop dent
Can't do laundry
I wipe my hands on decorative hand towels
The list goes on...


----------



## jcam222 (Tuesday at 3:44 PM)

uncle eddie said:


> jcam222
> - had the same problem my whole life with impossible to peel HB eggs.  About 6 months ago I discovered something that really, REALLY works:
> 
> Doesn't matter if new eggs or old eggs...
> ...


I’ve tried similar but I’ll sure give it a go!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Tuesday at 4:24 PM)

jcam222 said:


> I’ve tried similar but I’ll sure give it a go!


Jeff, my experience says that eggs are going to peel how they peel. I’ve boiled them all, that day layed fresh to store eggs and even known to be old eggs off the farm. Some peel slick as a whistle, some want to fight you like crazy. It’s frustrating but in the end they do all peel. It’s just some better than others. Turkey eggs the same.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Tuesday at 4:40 PM)

jcam222 said:


> I’ve tried similar but I’ll sure give it a go!


My best sure fire way to peel eggs...let my wife do it!

Ryan


----------



## kuroki (Tuesday at 5:22 PM)

I've sadly found store bought eggs seem to peel better than the farm fresh eggs we get


----------



## Steve H (Tuesday at 5:26 PM)

kuroki said:


> I've sadly found store bought eggs seem to peel better than the farm fresh eggs we get


Eggs that are older tend to peel better the fresh eggs. Which is why I look for them when I'm doing pickled eggs. Doesn't make them old. Or bad.


----------



## kuroki (Tuesday at 6:45 PM)

Steve H said:


> Eggs that are older tend to peel better the fresh eggs. Which is why I look for them when I'm doing pickled eggs. Doesn't make them old. Or bad.


I've still found a difference for some reason. My girlfriend's sister has chickens and the last time we saw her we got 8 dozen eggs... She hand writes harvest dates on each carton. We had some that were 2-3 months old and still peeled terribly. 
I certainly consider myself to be in the category of "can't peel an egg" and I always prefer soft boiled. But I always seem to have an easier time with store bought. 
Heck we've had cartons old enough for half the eggs to be bad and the good ones STILL peeled worse


----------



## Winterrider (Tuesday at 7:09 PM)

jcam222 said:


> Late to the party on this one but cooking related it’s boil and peel eggs. I have tried all the suggestions and NONE work for me. Salt, cold water, timing, cold eggs , room temp eggs, Instant Pot etc. I still destroy them when peeling. I haven’t tried baking soda yet but dilly expect the same results lol.


If you have SV unit,  20 mins @ 190° , ice bath. Never failed me yet.


----------



## bigfurmn (Tuesday at 7:16 PM)

No singing and no art of any sort. Throwing plastic filler (bondo) on cars no problem. Painting a car no problem. Only other thing I am told I don’t suck at is driving, even my better half agrees.


----------



## Fueling Around (Tuesday at 8:49 PM)

Winterrider said:


> If you have SV unit,  20 mins @ 190° , ice bath. Never failed me yet.


That's a new one to me.  How do you finish?
Heard the Instapot method to shake them to crack the shells while still warm.
I do the water bath to boil, let sit for 12 minutes and ice bath cool. I use a teaspoon to run under the shell.


----------

